# what is the uttermost mysterious codex of medieval lore?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Are there codex that the music was crypted during medieval era? are there codex of music no one know it's origin (contry and author(s).

Anyone heard of something will about these codex? someone has acces to vatican library or there vocal work there author and almost every info missing on them.

Any Musical codex remain a mystery even today?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Perhaps it does, perhaps it doesn't .


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Robert Langdon would likely know.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

deprofundis said:


> Any Musical codex remain a mystery even today?


Hello

Just to clarify - are you asking about "codes" or "codexes". Since you mention encryption, I presume you're asking about music written in some sort of "code".

(A _codex_ is something quite different, namely an ancient text in book form.)


----------

